# Duck Dynasty --disgrace to the waterfowl tradition



## 7pntail

Just watched half the show. What happened Phil---used to admire you. What a joke, and I think it gives all waterfowlers a bad name.

"Reality" TV. No, not real! Comedy, maybe--not when you are killing animals though. Wrong. Perhaps that is what the "new" generation of duck hunters think. I hope not. 

I lost a lot of respect for the duck commander. 

I learned one thing from the show--Willie's wife is "hot" and she can't play football. 

How does a a sport steeped in tradition digress to such a level? 

Answer: $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Rob Paye

Poor excuse for television!!!!!


----------



## Rob Paye

We have 50 girls hotter than her within 1 mile of our house! Gimme a break.


----------



## Webbs515

Haven't seen the show yet but it's all about money. Cant argue with the success he has had. Have to respect how well he has done. But things definitely have changed over the years


----------



## BonMallari

Phil Robertson was a darn good QB in his day,maybe as good as Terry Bradshaw, but as he sys, " Terry chased the bucks, and I chased the ducks"
Its like watching the guys from ZZ Top wearing camo and playing duck calls instead of guitars


----------



## Alan Sandifer

The best thing about TV , you can change it with the push of a button . And i take it you have never met them either


----------



## Jim Person

tried to stay up and watch it, past my bedtime. I'll have to wait for reruns......


----------



## SCOTT C.

I enjoyed it. No where did I see that it gave waterfowlers a bad name. Not much hunting in it but that was to be expected, its not a hunting show. I think its great that guys that promote the sport of hunting can actually make it on to a more mainstream prime-time network.


----------



## tzappia

I really enjoyed the show. The Robertson's have become very successful business people. It is reality TV and "It is what it is..."

I laughed out loud during the show and came away with the bottom line: For the Robertson's it is all about Family, Faith and Life at it rareist form. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Yep.Won't be watching a sad circus act for money.


----------



## Franco

That was good Television!

Funny and entertaining. I almost busted a gut when Willie jumped out of the boat on the frog hunt.

Jase Robinson; If you are too busy to hunt and too busy to fish, then you are just too busy!


----------



## Dale

SCOTT C. said:


> I enjoyed it. No where did I see that it gave waterfowlers a bad name. Not much hunting in it but that was to be expected, its not a hunting show. I think its great that guys that promote the sport of hunting can actually make it on to a more mainstream prime-time network.


Me too. I was actually surprised they even showed any shooting at all. The show is not about duck hunting, it's about a family business. BTW: if they need someone to drive the big truck I can do that.


----------



## obx4me

yawn, boring.

I don't think it is marketed at duck hunters. More marketed towards non-duck hunters, as in look at these freaks, highlighting their non-tradtional lifestyle, blah blah BLAH!




I'd rather be watching decoys, duck killing, dog work ! :snipersmile:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yeah, it's greatness. Entirely too many haters on here. I couldn't imagine living life with a half empty glass.


----------



## BMay

I liked Jase' "Rule #1"


----------



## TN_LAB

Franco said:


> That was good Television!
> 
> Funny and entertaining. I almost busted a gut when Willie jumped out of the boat on the frog hunt.
> 
> Jase Robinson; If you are too busy to hunt and too busy to fish, then you are just too busy!


I agree.

It certainly won't be winning any Emmy's, but I was entertained.


----------



## Run N Gun

They still have the other show which is more of a "hunting" show! I think this show puts waterfowlers in a great light...It shows what a family business can accomplish with hard work and dedication, the fact that this family has been so succsessful and built such a good and strong business by making a duck call is pretty neat if you ask me!


----------



## Adam DeLancey

I enjoyed the show a lot. Its about their mega million dollar duck call family company not a hunting show. I was also very surprised to see them shot anything at all on A&E


----------



## shawn

I forgot it was on last night.....kind of mixed review I'll have to wait and watch it for myself next week.


----------



## Dustin D

I'm glad to see some good reviews. I will say that sometimes it's hard to watch all these shows about Louisiana life and not have the 'ok that's just fake' attitude.

Like Red Jacket Firearms. Man Will has got the run around from LA Fans, especially on our site(Bayoushooter.com). We talk to him often about the show and much is up to the script writers, not HIM. It's done wonders for his business, but from what I can tell, he seems to be getting warn thin on the whole mess of it.

But when your pockets are filling up, you can withstand a lot of headache.

I do have a lot of respect for Phil though, and it has nothing to do with ducks or hunting.

Hopefully it turns out good and they don't let the 'Drama' game take over like showing them and their wives arguing over no coffee 


/


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Dustin D said:


> I'm glad to see some good reviews. I will say that sometimes it's hard to watch all these shows about Louisiana life and not have the 'ok that's just fake' attitude.
> 
> Like Red Jacket Firearms. Man Will has got the run around from LA Fans, especially on our site(Bayoushooter.com). We talk to him often about the show and much is up to the script writers, not HIM. It's done wonders for his business, but from what I can tell, he seems to be getting warn thin on the whole mess of it.
> 
> But when your pockets are filling up, you can withstand a lot of headache.
> 
> I do have a lot of respect for Phil though, and it has nothing to do with ducks or hunting.
> 
> Hopefully it turns out good and they don't let the 'Drama' game take over like showing them and their wives arguing over no coffee
> 
> 
> /



If you google red jacket it says will doesn't even own the business. He had his license taken away from him and two of the other guys on the show actually own the gun shop. There have been lots of write ups about it on hunting forums.I actually like the show if it is scripted or not. They make some cool toys.


----------



## TroyFeeken

Jay Dufour said:


> Yep.Won't be watching a sad circus act for money.


So you'll watch other main stream hunting shows with black hoodies and tons of face paint on a waterfowler or watch a guy stick a big buck from inside a fence or over a bait pile without a problem?

Want to watch a real hunting show, watch "Dropped, Project Alaska." Now that's the only quality hunting show I've seen on TV ever. Well that and Jimmy Big Time which is pure comedy.


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers

Loved it!!!!!!!!

Nuff said


----------



## Lee Jones

I liked most of the show as it showed an insight to the business end of the Robertsons. And, yes, Willie's wife is hot and there may be 50 girls within a mile hotter but I doubt it and will they put up with duck hunting 60+ days a year and fishing and frog hunting and deer hunting...I doubt that, too!


----------



## Webbs515

BonMallari said:


> Phil Robertson was a darn good QB in his day,maybe as good as Terry Bradshaw, but as he sys, " Terry chased the bucks, and I chased the ducks"
> Its like watching the guys from ZZ Top wearing camo and playing duck calls instead of guitars


wasnt terry back up for phil?


----------



## Webbs515

Run N Gun said:


> They still have the other show which is more of a "hunting" show! I think this show puts waterfowlers in a great light...It shows what a family business can accomplish with hard work and dedication, the fact that this family has been so succsessful and built such a good and strong business by making a duck call is pretty neat if you ask me!


i agree. it does show that anyone can become successful if they truly want to. hats off to their success


----------



## Dustin D

fowl hunter said:


> If you google red jacket it says will doesn't even own the business. He had his license taken away from him and two of the other guys on the show actually own the gun shop.


 
I understand and know what your talking about.
However, without Will and _HIS_ crew. There is no RJF.

Know what I mean?


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Dustin D said:


> I understand and know what your talking about.
> However, without Will and _HIS_ crew. There is no RJF.
> 
> Know what I mean?


Yes I agree.


----------



## Franco

Webbs515 said:


> wasnt terry back up for phil?


Yes he was.

From Phil's Facebook page;



As a high-school athlete, Phil was All-State in football, baseball, and track which afforded him the opportunity to attend Louisiana Tech University on a football scholarship. There he played first string quarterback ahead of Terry Bradshaw. Phil's been quoted as saying "Terry went for the bucks, and I chased after the ducks." After receiving his Bachelor's Degree in Physical Education and a Master's in Education, he spent several years teaching. While his students claim he was an excellent teacher, spending time in a classroom brought Phil to the conclusion that his time and talents would be better spent in the woods.


----------



## Eli M

I wasn't impressed at all with the show. I expected more from it then what it was, I've never met any of them, nor blown any of their calls, but I didn't like the constant incompetence shown over and over. I agree with Phil's statements about his grandkid's needing to learn hard work and disciplene ( spelling?) but I think he should point that whip at his crew too. I hope that alot of that was scripted, if it was true then I don't think it'll help them in their business e.g.: a mix up with the load sent out, then them being 997 calls short of a load of 1000, the loading dock incident, the race to make 19 calls in 2 mins, Uncle Si driving the tractor trailer without a lic, ( said he hasn't driven a heavy truck since 'Nam) forgetting to shut his trailer doors, the load getting knocked around, him getting the load lost, etc. I expected more from it, but as basic entertainment I guess theres worse out there.


----------



## Hew

Not too bad...a little over-scripted/contrived, though. Dang, Phil done got old. 

Willie's wife is indeed hot...the other gentleman's dubious claims about all the hotties residing in WI aside. Really...when someone says "hot women" who doesn't immediately think of WI. ;-)


----------



## paul young

i don't watch any of the hunting shows on TV, anymore. there is no connection between what i do afield and what i see televised, except for the killing of the animal(s).

these shows are not about sportsmanship, woodsmanship, or respect for the animal. and those are the 3 most important things to me when i hunt. i really don't like what i'm seeing from the latest generation of hunters.

guess i'm getting old....-Paul


----------



## HPL

paul young said:


> i don't watch any of the hunting shows on TV, anymore. there is no connection between what i do afield and what i see televised, except for the killing of the animal(s).
> 
> these shows are not about sportsmanship, woodsmanship, or respect for the animal. and those are the 3 most important things to me when i hunt. i really don't like what i'm seeing from the latest generation of hunters.
> 
> guess i'm getting old....-Paul


What he said X2


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

only hunting shows I watch better have Tiffany Lakosky in them!!


----------



## Eli M

Daniel J Simoens said:


> only hunting shows I watch better have Tiffany Lakosky in them!!


 X2 MEOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert

paul young said:


> i don't watch any of the hunting shows on TV, anymore. there is no connection between what i do afield and what i see televised, except for the killing of the animal(s).
> 
> these shows are not about sportsmanship, woodsmanship, or respect for the animal. and those are the 3 most important things to me when i hunt. i really don't like what i'm seeing from the latest generation of hunters.
> 
> guess i'm getting old....-Paul



I'd hit the "Like" button if I could on your post Paul. I'm Generation X and feel the exact way.


----------



## Eric Fryer

The wife and I watched it and both liked it. The message I got from it was family, good values and god. I can watch a show like that, in fact its one of the few shows I can let my kids watch and not feel guilty about. 

If I wanted to watch 90 minutes of nothing but duck killing I would buy a Foiles DVD off ebay


----------



## HuntinDawg

I watched the first 30 minute episode (I think there were 2, so some of you saw twice as much as I did) and I thought it was really entertaining.

I don't blow their calls or buy their videos, but that was entertaining TV to me. It is NOT a hunting show, it is a show about a family business on A&E. I laughed out loud several times. Phil's advice to his grandson about finding a woman who can cook was hilarious.

I saw Phil at a wild game dinner here in Georgia a month or so ago. I like the guy. I think I would enjoy hunting with him except I'd have to smear that black crap all over my face and hands rather than just wearing my headnet I guess.

I'll stay out of the hot/not hot conversation, but one look at Willie and his bride and you know he outpunted his coverage.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Eric Fryer said:


> The wife and I watched it and both liked it. The message I got from it was family, good values and god. I can watch a show like that, in fact its one of the few shows I can let my kids watch and not feel guilty about.
> 
> If I wanted to watch 90 minutes of nothing but duck killing I would buy a Foiles DVD off ebay


My feelings exactly, show isn't about just duck hunting. It's about family values


----------



## duk4me

Hew said:


> Not too bad...a little over-scripted/contrived, though. Dang, Phil done got old.
> 
> Willie's wife is indeed hot...the other gentleman's dubious claims about all the hotties residing in WI aside. Really...when someone says "hot women" who doesn't immediately think of WI. ;-)


Yep except for RK's red head makes me think of blue cheese breath and hairy underarms in WI.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

BonMallari said:


> Phil Robertson was a darn good QB in his day,maybe as good as Terry Bradshaw, but as he sys, " Terry chased the bucks, and I chased the ducks"
> Its like watching the guys from ZZ Top wearing camo and playing duck calls instead of guitars


In that same original Duckmen Video (quoted above), he and Warren Coco see a beautiful buck whitetail tiptoeing through the marsh. Phil comments to Coco...."How could anyone shoot that? That's like shooting a cow."

One or two videos later, Phil has a scene where he's in the blind and a little doe is walking through the swamp.

Phil gets all hyped up and asks someone to pass him the rifle. He picks up the rifle, neck-shoots that little doe, then they show the video, in slow motion, with the doe lunging up in the air, twisting backwards, splashing in the water.

I stopped watching the video then and quit paying much attention to Phil Robertson.

Sadly, he too went for the bucks. He just waited until Terry had moved on.

Chris


----------



## 7pntail

obx4me said:


> yawn, boring.
> 
> I don't think it is marketed at duck hunters. More marketed towards non-duck hunters, as in look at these freaks, highlighting their non-tradtional lifestyle, blah blah BLAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be watching decoys, duck killing, dog work ! :snipersmile:


Nor do I.

If ducks wern't involved---got no issues. But there is-- It is a Duck Dynasty, and the market, might not be oriented to hunters, but, that will be the message for all "on the fence" to see. If I were a non hunter and saw this type of show, it would make me laugh at those: stupid, long bearded, dumb s***s. 

I understand entertainment, and watch my share of stupid shows. Difference, comes down to the taking of game, and profiting from that in a very silly way. A joke to the sport. I don't like it! Duck hunting is sacred, and the reason why I have retrievers is to conserve game. And, the reason I hunt/fish is to enjoy nature, and bring game to the table and avoid Safeway. Just a hint from producers of what duck hunting is all about would help me understand this type of show. If it it is not about ducks---change the name of the show!

BTW, I haven't seen the Boyz use a hunting dawg in any shows in the last few years. 

I truly believe the general perception of a show like this from most (California now has 5 %, that agree with hunting, and 17 % on the fence, and the rest that eat TOFU) non outdoors types, view it with negative connotations for the sportsman. 

Sorry for the rant---not a hater, and my best friend is a hillbilly, just so you know . A Lover of a sport that means a great deal to me!

Still trying to understand the family values thing too. I guess from that standpoint the show is better than Two and half men. Will give it that


----------



## jerod

There was a dog retrieving in the show last night.


----------



## Eli M

7pntail said:


> Nor do I.
> 
> If ducks wern't involved---got no issues. But there is-- It is a Duck Dynasty, and the market, might not be oriented to hunters, but, that will be the message for all "on the fence" to see. If I were a non hunter and saw this type of show, it would make me laugh at those: stupid, hillbilly, dumb s***s.
> 
> I understand entertainment, and watch my share of stupid shows. Difference, comes down to the taking of game, and profiting from that in a very silly way. A joke to the sport. I don't like it! Duck hunting is sacred, and the reason why I have retrievers is to conserve game. And, the reason I hunt/fish is to enjoy nature, and bring game to the table and avoid Safeway. Just a hint from producers of what duck hunting is all about would help me understand this type of show. If it it is not about ducks---change the name of the show!
> 
> BTW, I haven't seen the Boyz use a hunting dawg in any shows in the last few years.
> 
> I truly believe the general perception of a show like this from most (California now has 5 %, that agree with hunting, and 17 % on the fence, and the rest that eat TOFU) non outdoors types, view it with negative connotations for the sportsman.
> 
> Sorry for the rant---not a hater, and my best friend is a hillbilly, just so you know . A Lover of a sport that means a great deal to me!
> 
> Still trying to understand the family values thing too. I guess the show is better than Two and half men. Will give it that


Very well said and my sentiments exactly. BTW in the short scene with them hunting ducks there was a clip of a Blk Lab doing a water retrieve.


----------



## 43x

Webbs515 said:


> i agree. it does show that anyone can become successful if they truly want to. hats off to their success


----------



## DaveHare

I give the show one month,then gone!!!!! sorry.It was so bad
Dave Hare


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Chris Atkinson said:


> In that same original Duckmen Video (quoted above), he and Warren Coco see a beautiful buck whitetail tiptoeing through the marsh. Phil comments to Coco...."How could anyone shoot that? That's like shooting a cow."
> 
> One or two videos later, Phil has a scene where he's in the blind and a little doe is walking through the swamp.
> 
> Phil gets all hyped up and asks someone to pass him the rifle. He picks up the rifle, neck-shoots that little doe, then they show the video, in slow motion, with the doe lunging up in the air, twisting backwards, splashing in the water.
> 
> I stopped watching the video then and quit paying much attention to Phil Robertson.
> 
> Sadly, he too went for the bucks. He just waited until Terry had moved on.
> 
> Chris


That's not exactly true. It was in Duckmen 2 "Point Blank" where he passed on shooting the deer. Mr. Warren has only been in the original Duckmen. He most certainly did say shooting a deer is like shooting a cow. It was a 4 point if my memory serves me correct. Anywho, he did shoot a doe in what I believe was Duckmen 5, but it could have been 4 or even 6. 

As far as chasing the $$$$, you'd be surprised how he doesn't exactly flaunt it. Most of the time he's speaking @ churches (For those who don't know about him that's a huge turnaround in his life & it's nothing short of fantastic.) around the country and for events. When he's not, he's still the river rat that he grew up being. I'll continue to watch his shows & buy his DVDs. No way can I turn a blind eye to a local man who went from rags to riches. He's simply the best duck hunter of all time.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

DaveHare said:


> I give the show one month,then gone!!!!! sorry.It was so bad
> Dave Hare











;-);-)


----------



## roseberry

this thread shows that everyone comes at duck hunting from a different perspective. for some it is more a solitary, reverent and respectful outdoor activity. 

for me it is, "we got ducks! let's get er'body to the blind...get the food bag, coffee and cooler...got plenty o' bullets?...ok....LET'S PARTY!" 

then it's, "ok, there they are....get still...aink,aink,aink...killem...boombabooboobabooom...there's a crip..boom...hatchet(call name)", joke, laugh, eat, repeat, as many times as necessary in a given day. when a flock is down and you rake a dozen greenheads it's hooten', high fivein' and gigglin' like school girls. to me there is nothin better than a ten man blind, every hole manned and the decoys full of birds two minutes before legal. 

when* it's on*, i have friends that i call and tell them, they say "how many people are gonna be there?"(they turkey and or deer hunt too) "oh, i don't want to hunt with that many!" *WHAT?* i respect that some of my buds rather kill six ducks alone than sixty at a party......i just don't understand it?

all this to say, i didn't see the show. i will watch next week and i suppose i will probably like it....

chris, in classic rock terms:

the cult classic, duck men of louisianna(vhs w/yellow jacket) = lynyrd skynyrd live at the fox
the duckmen II = lynyrnd skynyrd reunion tour '88
the duckmen 3, 4,.....blah, blah = skynyrd everything else


----------



## Eli M

roseberry said:


> this thread shows that everyone comes at duck hunting from a different perspective. for some it is more a solitary, reverent and respectful outdoor activity.
> 
> for me it is, "we got ducks! let's get er'body to the blind...get the food bag, coffee and cooler...got plenty o' bullets?...ok....LET'S PARTY!"
> 
> then it's, "ok, there they are....get still...aink,aink,aink...killem...boombabooboobabooom...there's a crip..boom...hatchet(call name)", joke, laugh, eat, repeat, as many times as necessary in a given day. when a flock is down and you rake a dozen greenheads it's hooten', high fivein' and gigglin' like school girls. to me there is nothin better than a ten man blind, every hole manned and the decoys full of birds two minutes before legal.
> 
> when* it's on*, i have friends that i call and tell them, they say "how many people are gonna be there?"(they turkey and or deer hunt too) "oh, i don't want to hunt with that many!" *WHAT?* i respect that some of my buds rather kill six ducks alone than sixty at a party......i just don't understand it?
> 
> all this to say, i didn't see the show. i will watch next week and i suppose i will probably like it....
> 
> chris, in classic rock terms:
> 
> the cult classic, duck men of louisianna(vhs w/yellow jacket) = lynyrd skynyrd live at the fox
> the duckmen II = lynyrnd skynyrd reunion tour '88
> the duckmen 3, 4,.....blah, blah = skynyrd everything else



Chris, Im both style of hunter. I like my morning hunts where the dogs and I slip into the swamp, set up in quiet, very peaceful, very spiritual for me. But I also love the evening after work field hunts for geese with a bunch of buddies, laughing and joking, setting up the dekes, and screwing around til BOOM time, then as soon as the shooting is over its back to it... The debate here isnt because of a conflict of these two styles, I think its a matter of wehat we expected the shows content to be. Really I think this show exploits the hunting tie in to draw a crowd to the show, but for hunting content they may as well be making tennis shoes.


----------



## Eli M

roseberry said:


> this thread shows that everyone comes at duck hunting from a different perspective. for some it is more a solitary, reverent and respectful outdoor activity.
> 
> for me it is, "we got ducks! let's get er'body to the blind...get the food bag, coffee and cooler...got plenty o' bullets?...ok....LET'S PARTY!"
> 
> then it's, "ok, there they are....get still...aink,aink,aink...killem...boombabooboobabooom...there's a crip..boom...hatchet(call name)", joke, laugh, eat, repeat, as many times as necessary in a given day. when a flock is down and you rake a dozen greenheads it's hooten', high fivein' and gigglin' like school girls. to me there is nothin better than a ten man blind, every hole manned and the decoys full of birds two minutes before legal.
> 
> when* it's on*, i have friends that i call and tell them, they say "how many people are gonna be there?"(they turkey and or deer hunt too) "oh, i don't want to hunt with that many!" *WHAT?* i respect that some of my buds rather kill six ducks alone than sixty at a party......i just don't understand it?
> 
> all this to say, i didn't see the show. i will watch next week and i suppose i will probably like it....
> 
> chris, in classic rock terms:
> 
> the cult classic, duck men of louisianna(vhs w/yellow jacket) = lynyrd skynyrd live at the fox
> the duckmen II = lynyrnd skynyrd reunion tour '88
> the duckmen 3, 4,.....blah, blah = skynyrd everything else



Chris, I'm both style of hunter. I like my morning hunts where the dogs and I slip into the swamp, set up in quiet, very peaceful, very spiritual for me. But I also love the evening after work field hunts for geese with a bunch of buddies, laughing and joking, setting up the dekes, and screwing around til BOOM time, then as soon as the shooting is over its back to it... The debate here isn't because of a conflict of these two styles, I think its a matter of what we expected the shows content to be. Really I think this show exploits the hunting tie in to draw a crowd to the show, but for hunting content they may as well be making tennis shoes.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven

7pntail said:


> BTW, I haven't seen the Boyz use a hunting dawg in any shows in the last few years.


They actually have a phenomenal retriever that is used in pretty much every episode but they choose not to show it all the time. There is actually an episode where they forgot the dog one morning and Phil was visibly upset about it and made the guys retrieve their own ducks because they forgot the dog. Someone finally went and got the dog and all was good.


----------



## fjwrt

tryed to watch part of an episode last night, it is not about duck hunting for sure


----------



## Bob Barnett

I like them but that show was not good. Staged and bad acting.


----------



## John Kelder

Saw the show last night- it was funny enough I didn't change the channel . I watched a show about a family who is in business and hunts, cooks , plays football and has fun doing it .It wasn't a hunting show . Very little hunting footage actually.And nothing unethical from the hunting footage .
We all might do well to remember market hunting is part of the waterfowling tradition regards....


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That's not exactly true. It was in Duckmen 2 "Point Blank" where he passed on shooting the deer. Mr. Warren has only been in the original Duckmen. He most certainly did say shooting a deer is like shooting a cow. It was a 4 point if my memory serves me correct. Anywho, he did shoot a doe in what I believe was Duckmen 5, but it could have been 4 or even 6.
> 
> As far as chasing the $$$$, you'd be surprised how he doesn't exactly flaunt it. Most of the time he's speaking @ churches (For those who don't know about him that's a huge turnaround in his life & it's nothing short of fantastic.) around the country and for events. When he's not, he's still the river rat that he grew up being. I'll continue to watch his shows & buy his DVDs. No way can I turn a blind eye to a local man who went from rags to riches. He's simply the best duck hunter of all time.


Jacob,

You're right. I decided to dig through the box if VHS tapes in the basement. I found Duckmen 2 Point Blank. That is indeed where he says "shooting a deer is like shooting a cow." But he follows up with "I almost shot him."

I think sometimes we believe or remember what we want to remember. I chose to take what Phil said (from my memory) as that shooting deer was something he considered non-challenging and undesirable.

I also found this. Phil Robertson Deer Flip Shot. So my memory of this was off too. I wanted to write earlier that the deer flipped, but I did not want to come across as exaggerating. One thing this underscores to me is how our memory and our perception of something can get skewed from reality.

One of my former colleagues is a neighbor of Phil's and I had heard a good bit about Phil's humble ways and his community involvement. I know Phil's not going to let his success in the industry turn him into something he's not.

Chris


----------



## Happy Gilmore

I love duck hunting. I can't stand any of the new shows out today. If the show starts out with some sort of corny late 1990's tribal tatoo looking logo with the name of the show in the middle of it, I pass. 

The new hunting shows so overproduced you feel like after you get done watching it, you look outside you'll have gay-rodeo biker flames painted down the side of your truck and logo stickers from all the product advertisments you just listed to being plugged over and over during the show. 

And don't forget how much duck hunters LOVE listening to Rave beats while they watch guys shooting ducks.....that always does it for me.....- (barf)


----------



## Rtyler4616

I don't see how it is embarassing waterfowlers, it was an entertaining show, not really about duck hunting, but I don't think it's supposed to be. It's a reality show.

On that note, why are they getting bagged for "chasing the bucks," They've created a succesful business, good for them.

I'm not even a big Duck Commander follower, but I'm not so uptight about it to where I think they're selling out because they're making a profit. Hard to have a successful tv show without "selling" out to some degree, somebody's gotta pay for it.

I enjoy RNT-V the most, and probably dislike The Fowl Life the most, not a big fan of all the affliction t shirts and they hardly ever have a dog on any of the episodes I've watched.

BUT I'd still rather watch any bird hunting show over the same ole deer hunting show where the guy is whispering the whole time, and you don't see anything happen until the last couple of minutes.


----------



## bcalls

phil said they added bleeps to the show to make it look like they were cussing and they weren't. Hollywood trick. Phil is a stand up man. Haven't saw the show though.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That's not exactly true. It was in Duckmen 2 "Point Blank" where he passed on shooting the deer. Mr. Warren has only been in the original Duckmen. He most certainly did say shooting a deer is like shooting a cow. It was a 4 point if my memory serves me correct. Anywho, he did shoot a doe in what I believe was Duckmen 5, but it could have been 4 or even 6.
> 
> As far as chasing the $$$$, you'd be surprised how he doesn't exactly flaunt it. Most of the time he's speaking @ churches (For those who don't know about him that's a huge turnaround in his life & it's nothing short of fantastic.) around the country and for events. When he's not, he's still the river rat that he grew up being. I'll continue to watch his shows & buy his DVDs. No way can I turn a blind eye to a local man who went from rags to riches. * He's simply the best duck hunter of all time.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Nash Buckingham says hello...John Olin a close second
> 
> 
> There is a world beyond the Louisiana state line


----------



## Rick Hall

BonMallari said:


> Nash Buckingham says hello...


Wasn't he the fat cat who'd send his man to push birds past his gun?

(I'd think it likely "the best duck hunter of all time" was unknown outside his little corner of the country.)


----------



## BonMallari

Nash Buckingham





His love for sports led to early jobs in sports journalism, including a period with The Commercial Appeal. He also tried his hand at other occupations after his marriage to Irma Lee Jones in 1910. He owned a sporting goods business from 1917 to 1925, was an associate editor for Field and Stream, and was a director for the Western Cartridge Company. He finally settled on journalism as a career, and seems to have found a perfect combination of interest and vocation.

By all accounts, Nash Buckingham was an expert shot with his 12 Gauge Magnum, being especially skilled at knocking the “high ducks” out of the sky. He was a master trap and skeet shooter as well.

Mr. Buckingham was a contemporary of Hobart Ames, a great name in the world of bird dogs and field trials, and beginning in 1933, he became a judge for the National Field Trials, which still take place annually at Ames Plantation in Grand Junction, TN, a small town outside Memphis. He coauthored, with William F. Brown in 1955, the book National Field Trial Champions: An Authentic and Detailed History of the National Field Trial Championship Association Since it’s Inception in 1896. He was also a four-year executive secretary for American Wildfowlers.


The problem with making hunting such a popular sport is the danger of decimating game populations. Nash Buckingham foresaw this problem and the loss of sport and tradition that would occur with it. Along with a few concerned citizens of his day, such as Aldo Leopold, he helped begin the conservation movement in the United States, including leading the successful effort to limit shotgun magazines to three shells, advocating for the Migratory Bird Treaty, and authoring A Duck Hunter’s Viewpoint as to the Duck Supply and the 1935 Duck Hunting Regulations. As the people of the Mississippi Flyway can attest, the revitalization of the duck and goose population is one of the most successful conservation efforts


----------



## paul young

BonMallari said:


> Jacob Hawkes said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not exactly true. It was in Duckmen 2 "Point Blank" where he passed on shooting the deer. Mr. Warren has only been in the original Duckmen. He most certainly did say shooting a deer is like shooting a cow. It was a 4 point if my memory serves me correct. Anywho, he did shoot a doe in what I believe was Duckmen 5, but it could have been 4 or even 6.
> 
> As far as chasing the $$$$, you'd be surprised how he doesn't exactly flaunt it. Most of the time he's speaking @ churches (For those who don't know about him that's a huge turnaround in his life & it's nothing short of fantastic.) around the country and for events. When he's not, he's still the river rat that he grew up being. I'll continue to watch his shows & buy his DVDs. No way can I turn a blind eye to a local man who went from rags to riches. * He's simply the best duck hunter of all time.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Nash Buckingham says hello...John Olin a close second
> 
> 
> There is a world beyond the Louisiana state line
> 
> 
> 
> there you have it; you gotta be a millionaire to be the best duck hunter of all time.
> 
> i bet there's a couple hundred dead Baymen from the Chesapeake Bay region who would dispute that any of those 3 were the greatest duck hunters ever, if they were here today.-Paul.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rick Hall

BonMallari said:


> Nash Buckingham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His love for sports led to early jobs in sports journalism, including a period with The Commercial Appeal. He also tried his hand at other occupations after his marriage to Irma Lee Jones in 1910. He owned a sporting goods business from 1917 to 1925, was an associate editor for Field and Stream, and was a director for the Western Cartridge Company. He finally settled on journalism as a career, and seems to have found a perfect combination of interest and vocation.
> 
> By all accounts, Nash Buckingham was an expert shot with his 12 Gauge Magnum, being especially skilled at knocking the “high ducks” out of the sky. He was a master trap and skeet shooter as well.
> 
> Mr. Buckingham was a contemporary of Hobart Ames, a great name in the world of bird dogs and field trials, and beginning in 1933, he became a judge for the National Field Trials, which still take place annually at Ames Plantation in Grand Junction, TN, a small town outside Memphis. He coauthored, with William F. Brown in 1955, the book National Field Trial Champions: An Authentic and Detailed History of the National Field Trial Championship Association Since it’s Inception in 1896. He was also a four-year executive secretary for American Wildfowlers.
> 
> 
> The problem with making hunting such a popular sport is the danger of decimating game populations. Nash Buckingham foresaw this problem and the loss of sport and tradition that would occur with it. Along with a few concerned citizens of his day, such as Aldo Leopold, he helped begin the conservation movement in the United States, including leading the successful effort to limit shotgun magazines to three shells, advocating for the Migratory Bird Treaty, and authoring A Duck Hunter’s Viewpoint as to the Duck Supply and the 1935 Duck Hunting Regulations. As the people of the Mississippi Flyway can attest, the revitalization of the duck and goose population is one of the most successful conservation efforts


Read an awful lot of his stuff years ago and came away with the feeling he was more of a popular outdoors writer of his time and gentleman bird shooter than hunter. Might have been a great cotton broker, too. Don't know about that.


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> Nash Buckingham says hello...John Olin a close second


Bon, there is a huge diference between being a duck shooter and being a duck hunter.

Olin reminds me of a very rich oilman that owns Little Pecan island. It doesn't take skill to kill a bunch of ducks when one puts millons into creating their own duck habitat that is farmed year around for ducks.

Whereas, Phil came from humble beginnings and revolutionized duck calling for hunters. Not competition calling but actual calling for successful Mallard hunting. 

Obviously, there are a bunch of folks that would love to be making the living Phil does, doing what Phil does and I can't help but think some of the posters are a bit jealous of him. Not you But some of the other posters.

As has been stated here several times; THIS IS NOT A DUCK HUNTING SHOW!


----------



## Jeffrey Towler

bcalls said:


> phil said they added bleeps to the show to make it look like they were cussing and they weren't. Hollywood trick. Phil is a stand up man. Haven't saw the show though.


That is what I have heard about Phil, he is a good guy. TV is for entertainment, I did not watch the show. I will try to make some time to watch it.

Regards
JT
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## Rick Hall

Franco said:


> Whereas, Phil came from humble beginnings and revolutionized duck calling for hunters. Not competition calling but actual calling for successful Mallard hunting.


I like most of what I know of Robertson and admire his success in a field he enjoys, but danged if I can imagine how he might have "revolutionized duck calling for hunters". What have I missed?


----------



## 7pntail

This post is not about the current show, and is a perspective clearly we don't all share. I learned from many of your posts, thanks.e

I like to kill ducks just like the rest of you sportsman. But I will say, when someone says: WHACK-AND STACK, I don't like it--bias maybe--don't like the attitude nor the connotation. I like to kill ducks with a hot Labrador, or Chessie, in pursuit. In fact, dogs are the reason why I have a passion for waterfowl. But, Whack and Stack is not my primary mission. 

And, I love a rags to riches story. Phil made his name making calls, and huntin ducks in a swamp with a great tradition. No doubt a hard working man. In his early shows he always made a huge point (sacrifice) to not kill em on Sundays. I admired that, and even gave the mallards Sunday's off for a few years. As I watched and read, my hero gave me conflicting messages. 

What I haven't seen from the older shows (I HAVE NOT SEEN ALL) is a land conservation connection between wildlife and man. Yea, it is kind of neat to see the boys out on tractors clearing brush and so on, but that is to improve hunting and be able to get into the blind. I would love to see a little more about wetland benefits, and genuine effort to pass that message along. 

Should we shoot blind 38 today, or the tree lined H-pond? Nice options. Put a little back, and show it on TV. In fact, create some new wetlands/habitat. Might be happening, haven't seen it. 

In this day and age of the anti hunter, I think a great possible ambassador to the sport, like Phil, could do a much better job educating. People can understand killing ducks if you explain your reasoning, and what is being given back. I haven't seen the "giving back" from the shows. Even a recipe segment could be nice. Ducks a'la orange, poppers, duck liver pat'e. Something different each week. 

Ahhh---what am I thinking? More Football from Willy's wife, or a little whoops from the guys. More fun than Cookin! 


Duck hunting is a passion for me (for real's?) And I have learned a lot the hard way. I would like to see future generations learn the hard way too. Enriching.



Any bets on The grand kids? The Robertson family has a matriarch/patriarch of values according to some. And, they do--church on Sunday, and some other community things. 

I truly hope they turn out wonderful and the kids have value based parenting . Hopefully no names like Brittany, Paris Lindsay or, Miley, will surface. They now have some very big beards to fill. I probably would not take the same path, would rather be dirt poor. 



Take care all, john


----------



## Upland Gundog Association

The problem with this show is that it isn't about duck hunting, which is what we are all used to seeing. Whether it be their reality show on the outdoor channel that covers their hunting season, with a hint of their business and family lives, or the DVD I buy each year, this show reaches out beyond duck hunting and Duck Commander and is geared more towards entertainment for mainstream viewers. I appreciate that they try to modernize the sport, and certainly they are successful, but I cannot figure out why they would want to take their great standing in the hunting industry and portray themselves as lazy, not hard working people??!! Showing guys sleeping in the factory, joking around and fooling around constantly (things us real world people would be fired for!), just doesn't maintain the image I would think they would want!

Here at the Upland Gundog Association, we are trying to bring a more "up to date", aggressive, and fun marketing approach to upland bird hunting, hunting dogs, etc, but will not abandon the grass roots that started our great sports that we all value so much.


----------



## Rob Paye

Sounds like another ad from UGA. Going on ignore VERY soon!!!!!!


----------



## Upland Gundog Association

Sorry Rob, in this case I am making a connection between trying to be different and "cool" in this industry in a tasteful way, or selling out to reality tv for money. Feel free to ignore my participation in here, but trying to promote my organization shouldn't be something I get ridiculed for on here, I want to get our name out there to the right audience and this forum is exactly where the hunting dog enthusiasts are. Did not mean to annoy you.


----------



## Dman

Upland Gundog Association said:


> Sorry Rob, in this case I am making a connection between trying to be different and "cool" in this industry in a tasteful way, or selling out to reality tv for money. Feel free to ignore my participation in here, but trying to promote my organization shouldn't be something I get ridiculed for on here, I want to get our name out there to the right audience and this forum is exactly where the hunting dog enthusiasts are. Did not mean to annoy you.


No problem here. Promote on!


----------



## Jay Brown

I have been reading the posts on Phil's show and am a little surprised at the negative comments from some of you. I grew up in West Monroe La and have known Phil for over 35 years .
The first thing I would like to point out to those who made comments that Phil portrayed his family as "lazy, worthless" etc.. and dumb asses...
There is real life and then there is "TV Land" ! "And nary the twain shall meet" !
If you can't tell that some of this was acted out, said with tongue in cheek or is just for fun, then you probably been listening to to much hard rock music (gag me with a spoon)in the background of some of the other "duck hunting" shows. 
FYI, Phil is a very religious man, strong in his faith and I would consider him an evangelist of a sorts. His whole family is involved with not only the local community, but with nationwide organizations that place their faith first. 
He is also a very successful business man along with his sons. Stupid people ain't successful ! 
But the most important thing that Phil is, (something that some of you don't get) is he is a real gentleman and a conservationist. He loves ducks and everything involved in hunting them, and would never place duck hunting in a bad light to the general public. And by general public, I am not referring to the fruits and nuts in California that will never understand taking the life of one of God's creatures for food or pure enjoyment .
But the people that have common sense, people that don't hunt but don't mind if I do, that is the general public to which we should concern ourselves.
If you don't care for Phil's show, that is fine. I am not referring to some canned hunt that shows shooting and no real hunting. But try to remember that everytime you run your mouth critisizing another hunter/program on this forum or any hunting forum, you add to the anti-hunters agenda.
Maybe some of this has to do with what part of the country you are from and what hunting you were raised with. I don't know ? 
But we are all in this together and don't need to be disrespectful because we differ in our tastes. Even then, common courtesy don't cost a dime. Lesson over!
JB


----------



## Rob Paye

I dont care who you are, or how religious you are. When you go on T.V and PORTRAY yourself as a dumbass, you need to take your lumps. If my mother would say, Hey, lets all go on television and make ourselves look like a bunch of lazy hillbillies to make a couple of bucks, then we better be ready to take some heat. Personaly I think the show does a diservice to hunting in general. Being a religious man you would think Phil would know better, apparently not.


----------



## 7pntail

sportnclays said:


> I have been reading the posts on Phil's show and am a little surprised at the negative comments from some of you. I grew up in West Monroe La and have known Phil for over 35 years .
> The first thing I would like to point out to those who made comments that Phil portrayed his family as "lazy, worthless" etc.. and dumb asses...
> There is real life and then there is "TV Land" ! "And nary the twain shall meet" !
> If you can't tell that some of this was acted out, said with tongue in cheek or is just for fun, then you probably been listening to to much hard rock music (gag me with a spoon)in the background of some of the other "duck hunting" shows.
> FYI, Phil is a very religious man, strong in his faith and I would consider him an evangelist of a sorts. His whole family is involved with not only the local community, but with nationwide organizations that place their faith first.
> He is also a very successful business man along with his sons. Stupid people ain't successful !
> But the most important thing that Phil is, (something that some of you don't get) is he is a real gentleman *and a conservationist.* He loves ducks and everything involved in hunting them, and would never place duck hunting in a bad light to the general public. And by general public, I am not referring to the fruits and nuts in California that will never understand taking the life of one of God's creatures for food or pure enjoyment .
> But the people that have common sense, people that don't hunt but don't mind if I do, that is the general public to which we should concern ourselves.
> If you don't care for Phil's show, that is fine. I am not referring to some canned hunt that shows shooting and no real hunting. But try to remember that everytime you run your mouth critisizing another hunter/program on this forum or any hunting forum, you add to the anti-hunters agenda.
> Maybe some of this has to do with what part of the country you are from and what hunting you were raised with. I don't know ?
> But we are all in this together and don't need to be disrespectful because we differ in our tastes. Even then, common courtesy don't cost a dime. Lesson over!
> JB


A conservationist in what way? 

Just asking--have not seen all the shows nor read much. I would love to hear that about him! 

I lost him several years ago as he and the group racked up several hen mallards in prime flooded timber as I was trying to scrape down a few drakes on a public refuge. Even us hacks don't shoot the breeders. Possibly a fruit and nut mentality?


----------



## James Yerby

Did you really quit watching Phil because he shot a hen mallard??? Seriously??? I can kill 2. If 4 mallards fly in (2 drakes, 2 hens) 4 are going to get shot. Relating to the nightly theme, I'm not racist, or sexist. Equal opportunity to all. Maybe that's a Louisiana thing, I don't know.


----------



## Rob Paye

DUTCHBOY said:


> Did you really quit watching Phil because he shot a hen mallard??? Seriously??? I can kill 2. If 4 mallards fly in (2 drakes, 2 hens) 4 are going to get shot. Relating to the nightly theme, I'm not racist, or sexist. Equal opportunity to all. Maybe that's a Louisiana thing, I don't know.


Boy, you must be hungry!!!!!!


----------



## James Yerby

Rob Paye said:


> Boy, you must be hungry!!!!!!


I do love the taste of a mallard duck, hen or drake. I clean & eat every duck I shoot. I never have ducks left over when the new season rolls around. If it's legal for Phil to shoot a hen & he enjoys eating them as much as I do, which I can guarantee he does, then why the hell not??? I shoot as many ducks as I can in a year, hens & drakes. I shoot as many deer as I legally can in a year, does & bucks. I shoot as many hogs as I can in a year, sows & boars. Haven't bought beef from the store in years, unless I was smokin a brisket Phil & I hunt for the meat & the sport..... What a novel idea

If Louisiana had a good population of quail I wouldn't have to buy chicken either.


----------



## Rob Paye

DUTCHBOY said:


> I do love the taste of a mallard duck, hen or drake. I clean & eat every duck I shoot. I never have ducks left over when the new season rolls around. If it's legal for Phil to shoot a hen & he enjoys eating them as much as I do, which I can guarantee he does, then why the hell not??? I shoot as many ducks as I can in a year, hens & drakes. I shoot as many deer as I legally can in a year, does & bucks. I shoot as many hogs as I can in a year, sows & boars. Haven't bought beef from the store in years, unless I was smokin a brisket Phil & I hunt for the meat & the sport..... What a novel idea
> 
> If Louisiana had a good population of quail I wouldn't have to buy chicken either.


You cannot compare deer and hogs to waterfowl because of the need for population control. The way I look at it is, I can sit in the boat or the blind a little longer enjoying the great outdoors while I wait for a couple more drakes. We need all the Suzys we can get.


----------



## chuck187

I would hate to get one of those calls they made during there duck call building race.


----------



## SCOTT C.

Reality TV is not really reality! I'm sure they are running a pretty smooth operation, but that wouldn't get everyone talking though, would it.


----------



## Eli M

I cant see how this show will help their business. The horse assing around and dumb things like wont give guys like you and me any faith in their products, I cant see any investors ( if needed) being impressed with them, their late loads and the way they are handled cant make retailer too happy either


----------



## paul young

Rob Paye said:


> You cannot compare deer and hogs to waterfowl because of the need for population control. The way I look at it is, I can sit in the boat or the blind a little longer enjoying the great outdoors while I wait for a couple more drakes. We need all the Suzys we can get.


but then you might not get your "limit".......

i'm at the point in my life where i consider it a good hunt if i'm with people and dogs that i enjoy and we all get an opportunity to shoot. we normally take turns. it's nice to know who shot (or better yet, who missed) what. 10 guys blazing away (or even 3, for that matter) just doesn't make my day. i've never enjoyed waterfowl hunting in a gang.-Paul


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Liked the show last night, heck my wife and daughter even watched it with me!!!

Caged animal regards,

Aaron*


----------



## 7pntail

paul young said:


> but then you might not get your "limit".......
> 
> i'm at the point in my life where i consider it a good hunt if i'm with people and dogs that i enjoy and we all get an opportunity to shoot. we normally take turns. it's nice to know who shot (or better yet, who missed) what. 10 guys blazing away (or even 3, for that matter) just doesn't make my day. i've never enjoyed waterfowl hunting in a gang.-Paul



I am with you Paul. There is usually a hierarchy of needs for the hunter . In fact, someone posted it here a few years back. Please post again--very informative. 

Most, start with wanting to kill stuff, then a limit of whatever, then a limit of just mallards and so on. As we gain more skills, ultimately the experience is about the connection to the outdoors and our quarry. We go through stages in or quest and our needs change. I like Mallard duck too! But I don't have the need to kill them just because the law says I can. 

We have had a liberal harvest framework here in Cali for the past 12 years. legal to shoot 7 mallards/two hens, (and a season extending to February) according to the feds. The plan is called "Adaptive Harvest Management" The plan is flawed. 

Most Mallards in California are "home grown". Band reports indicate 70 percent of birds taken are raised right here (possibly in some of my bird houses).

Last year, the mallard hatch indicated about 380,000 Mallards, and the Pintail that winter here was almost two million. 

Limit on Pintail----- ONE! LIMIT ON MALLARDS: ----SEVEN. 

Does it make sense? Nope. But, adaptive harvest mgt. looks at continental populations, not specific flyways. It also suggests the birds will die anyway. 

My point is this: Just because it is legal doesn't make it right. I went two years watching Sprig after Sprig slide through the spread feet down in the rice. Not easy for some. 

This year, the numbers looked pretty darn good, and the limit allowed for three. 

Shoot em up---eat em up--do your best to let the hens do a fly by. I shot one hen mallard last year. First duck of the season, I swore it was a drake at first light-- It was very tasty on the BBQ. 

And, we are getting a lot of spring rain here. Hopefully a better hatch of mallards next year!


----------



## Dman

I can tell a lot of you guys don't know about or forgot the point system. In my area for many years we could kill no more than 3 mallards.. 45 days in the season. Hens were 75 points in Arkansa, 70 points in Texas, Drakes were 20 and 25 points, and you were allowed 100 points maximum.

7 Mallards and a 90 day season would be heaven.

We have in the last 7 or 8 years increased the linit to 5 mallards (2 hens) which has encouraged many more old time hunters to get envolved again.

Last year was my 37th year to duck hunt.

Without participants in the sport, it will die.


----------



## Brad

Sad to say, but I remember the point system and lead shot


----------



## Dman

Brad said:


> Sad to say, but I remember the point system and lead shot


Speaking of lead shot, I shot a 20 gage until they mandated steel shot.


----------



## Lorne MacDonald

Anybody catch Phil and Cy at high school career days ? 

Awesome


----------



## 7pntail

Dman said:


> I can tell a lot of you guys don't know about or forgot the point system. In my area for many years we could kill no more than 3 mallards.. 45 days in the season. Hens were 75 points in Arkansa, 70 points in Texas, Drakes were 20 and 25 points, and you were allowed 100 points maximum.
> 
> 7 Mallards and a 90 day season would be heaven.
> 
> We have in the last 7 or 8 years increased the linit to 5 mallards (2 hens) which has encouraged many more old time hunters to get envolved again.
> 
> Last year was my 37th year to duck hunt.
> 
> *Without participants in the sport, it will die*.


Not sure you point, but agree hunters have declined, especially here in California. Do you think raising the limits/opportunity will create more hunters? I think that is a common premise--not sure if it is true, if the daily bag has at least four birds. 

You have ten years on me for chasing ducks. I will guarantee you, I will be in the swamp even if the limit is one Mallard OR Pintail. I would much rather be a bird shooter than a bird watcher though. 7pntail would be much better than one. What bag limit number would it take to get people out there purchasing licences? dunno? Does it make a difference? maybe. 



As hunters, we have a responsibility in all venues if we want to see future Hunting. Don't like it--but reality. The flights have declined SUBSTANTIALLY IN MY LIFETIME for a variety of reasons. And, the perception of hunting has become clouded as well . 

Food for thought-----teal my personal favorite!

You folks in Montana--we need some lessons! 

Take care, John


----------



## Eli M

My wife wanted to watch it tonight so we watched and I had lower expectations and took it as entertainment and did enjoy it more ( I think if they left the show to Phil and Si it'd be better! Career day was a blast!


----------



## roseberry

Brad said:


> Sad to say, but I remember the point system and lead shot


point system is how everone i know learned mathematics......and logical thought! 

10 point grey duck 20 point mallard early 70's. 100 point hens and sprigs, closed on cans and blacks some years in mississippi flyway late 70's. 30 days three ducks in the drought stricken '80s.

paul and john, y'all really don't like a gang shoot with your best buds? the coffee is perking on the stove, the bacon grease is dripping from the griddle, a career flock of mallards stick their feet out, you call the shot then two black dogs work off both ends of the blind for the next ten minutes rounding them up. i hunt alone often. but hey, i hope my heiarchy and evolution as a hunter never preclude my desire to hunt at the same time with all my friends, all my friends sons and daughters and to kill and strap a "legal limit"!


----------



## Rob Paye

There are HUNTERS and there are killers. I AM A HUNTER. The killers are the first ones to complain when numbers are down.


----------



## Franco

Lorne MacDonald said:


> Anybody catch Phil and Cy at high school career days ?
> 
> Awesome


I couldn't stop laughing. That and getting busted for taking frogs in the middle of the night from the golf course pond. 

I'm just glad Willie got back in touch with his inner *******;-)


----------



## Eli M

Franco said:


> I couldn't stop laughing. That and getting busted for taking frogs in the middle of the night from the golf course pond.
> 
> *I'm just glad Willie got back in touch with his inner *******;-)*


Im glad his brother called him on it! " Either be proud of who you are or shave that off your face and get a 3 piece suit" Sometimes you just need to lay it on the line like that!


----------



## Lorne MacDonald

Franco said:


> I couldn't stop laughing. That and getting busted for taking frogs in the middle of the night from the golf course pond.
> 
> I'm just glad Willie got back in touch with his inner *******;-)


Yeah , but did you notice that when the lights come on , Phil disappeared with the bag full of frogs and didn't get busted ?


----------



## Franco

Lorne MacDonald said:


> Yeah , but did you notice that when the lights come on , Phil disappeared with the bag full of frogs and didn't get busted ?


As Phil says, "happy, happy, happy". 

And, to think of all the squirrels I've taken with my .22 rifle, I've never consider eating the brains;-) Who says this show isn't educational?


----------



## James Yerby

7pntail said:


> I am with you Paul. There is usually a hierarchy of needs for the hunter . In fact, someone posted it here a few years back. Please post again--very informative.
> 
> Most, start with wanting to kill stuff, then a limit of whatever, then a limit of just mallards and so on. As we gain more skills, ultimately the experience is about the connection to the outdoors and our quarry. We go through stages in or quest and our needs change. I like Mallard duck too! But I don't have the need to kill them just because the law says I can.
> 
> My point is this: Just because it is legal doesn't make it right.


You are correct by saying that if it's legal it doesn't make it right. But you seem to be missing my point. My skills as a hunter have definitely evolved over the years, but the one thing that remains is my desire to get as much duck meat as I can in any given outing. It's been that way from day one & it's always going to be that way. Maybe you & a lot of other people have evolved into hunters that don't care whether they bring home 2 drakes versus 2 drakes & 2 hens, but I & a lot of other people do care about bringing home half as much meat.

Do you pass on all hens or just mallard hens??? If your concerned with proliferation of the species then teal, gadwal, pintail, woody, widgeon, & every other hen out there should be spared in your hunts. Anything less would be racism, haha

I'm not killing them because the law says I can, I'm killing them because I want to, & the law says I can.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

DUTCHBOY said:


> You are correct by saying that if it's legal it doesn't make it right. But you seem to be missing my point. My skills as a hunter have definitely evolved over the years, but the one thing that remains is my desire to get as much duck meat as I can in any given outing. It's been that way from day one & it's always going to be that way. Maybe you & a lot of other people have evolved into hunters that don't care whether they bring home 2 drakes versus 2 drakes & 2 hens, but I & a lot of other people do care about bringing home half as much meat.....


I don't know Dutch boy,
I think every one of us evolves. I remember being you. I was you for quite a while.
We all start just floundering around in the swamps. If we are lucky we have a Dad or Uncle or friends Dad to bring us out. We cant hit anything. We cant call and have know Idea where to plop the decoys. As time goes on we start to get better. We start to wing a duck or two. Time goes on and we get our first limit of birds. Time goes on and other folk start asking to hunt with you. Instead of you doing the asking. In the beginning we are obsessed with just killing a duck. Then we are obsessed with limiting out every time. Having the newest motion jig dancing decoys and ammunition named after Biblical plagues. Then you know what happens Dutch boy? It all slips away. You know what really rubs my rhubarb now Dutch boy? The chase. The scouting. The being able to bring a Grandfather and Grandson out on a youth day hunt and mater of factly tell them "The birds will come in over your left shoulder and land right there in that opening in the decoys". I like turning a flock that flared and letting then circle and land. I like chatting and telling stories softly in the dark waiting for shooting time. I like working my dogs, training them for the hunt and tests and knowing they are as ready as I opening morn. I like the sunrise over a marsh too far back for any access hunter to ever see. Too remote and useless for any real estate developer to have any use for. Untouched since the beginning of time. And knowing, I am in the right spot. I can bring birds in right here. And I can, if I want to, call them in so perfect, they will just set down and start to feed in my decoys......
　
.


----------



## Gerard Rozas

I was not happy with it. Guess that was because Duck Commander videos were really the first out 35 years ago and I thought they were so awsome at the time. I have always had special place in my heart for the Robertsons since sitting around duck camp watching these years ago.

I know that it is all staged, but I still hate it when the media liberals potray country folk as plain stupid. This family has built a good living out of their passion so they are not stupid.
Same thing can be said for the Swamp shows. America thinks you can leave your shoes and your store bought teeth at the Louisiana border.


----------



## Franco

Gerard Rozas said:


> I was not happy with it. Guess that was because Duck Commander videos were really the first out 35 years ago and I thought they were so awsome at the time. I have always had special place in my heart for the Robertsons since sitting around duck camp watching these years ago.
> 
> I know that it is all staged, but I still hate it when the media liberals potray country folk as plain stupid. This family has built a good living out of their passion so they are not stupid.
> Same thing can be said for the Swamp shows. America thinks you can leave your shoes and your store bought teeth at the Louisiana border.


I'm not much of a conspiracy theorist and think both shows are just plain entertaining to many viewers.

Media advertising buyers now look at how popular these shows are on Facebook more so than relying on Neilsen ratings for a better indication of the popularity of these shows. With nearly a million followes on Facebook, Swamp People is by far one of the most popular TV shows today and with Duck Dynasty near 80,000 after one week indicates just how much folks enjoy it!


----------



## fishn

I admit that when I saw the picture promoting the show with Ms. Kay all dolled up and Corrie all dressed up, I thought, oh, no, they've changed. After watching two shows, they haven't changed so much. Need to keep in mind that this is portraying hunters in an entirely different light. A little rednecked? Maybe. But hunters as people and not just "animal killers" to an audience that is not made up of hunters. ain't all bad. Think of it this way. I watch Ax Men sometimes (still haven't figured out the Morse code on there, though), and I watch Swamp People sometimes. I cut wood, but I'm not a lumberjack. I hunt, but not gators. And most of the people that watch are neither lumberjacks or gator hunters. But they represent different ways of life. People seem to be drawn to something that is back outdoors, and represents how it used to be. No, flying a helicoper in to pick up someone that is busting up beaver dams so you can fly them to a meeting isn't the way it used to be. But seeing a millionaire in waders busting up a beaver dam and being a Christian and loving God, family and duck hunting, in that order, is something the whole world could stand to see. The show is funny, and if you don't want to see the Duck Commanders unless they are blasting ducks, don't watch it. But maybe it will make somebody in this old world think about God, or think that duck hunters are humans too. And that would not be bad....


----------



## GooseDog

good point fishn


----------



## paul young

roseberry said:


> point system is how everone i know learned mathematics......and logical thought!
> 
> 10 point grey duck 20 point mallard early 70's. 100 point hens and sprigs, closed on cans and blacks some years in mississippi flyway late 70's. 30 days three ducks in the drought stricken '80s.
> 
> paul and john, y'all really don't like a gang shoot with your best buds? the coffee is perking on the stove, the bacon grease is dripping from the griddle, a career flock of mallards stick their feet out, you call the shot then two black dogs work off both ends of the blind for the next ten minutes rounding them up. i hunt alone often. but hey, i hope my heiarchy and evolution as a hunter never preclude my desire to hunt at the same time with all my friends, all my friends sons and daughters and to kill and strap a "legal limit"![/QUOTE
> 
> never said it's wrong, it's just not for me. i like things a little more low key and intimate. a lot of the places i hunt are either tidal big water or swift flowing rivers where the rule is to shoot 1 bird per dog so that we don't lose birds, or have to continually fire up the boat to chase them down.
> 
> we don't have that kind of blind up here. most hunting is on public land and water. the owners of the private land i hunt on would never allow such a structure to be built. not many leases up here, thank god. up here you get permission to hunt from the land owner by finding them doing their chores. if the like the cut of your cloth, you're in with no money changing hands. it helps to be able to speak " farmer", or possibly know someone in the family. they don't want an "army" invading their farm.-Paul


----------



## James Yerby

Ken Bora said:


> I don't know Dutch boy,
> I think every one of us evolves. I remember being you. I was you for quite a while.
> We all start just floundering around in the swamps. If we are lucky we have a Dad or Uncle or friends Dad to bring us out. We cant hit anything. We cant call and have know Idea where to plop the decoys. As time goes on we start to get better. We start to wing a duck or two. Time goes on and we get our first limit of birds. Time goes on and other folk start asking to hunt with you. Instead of you doing the asking. In the beginning we are obsessed with just killing a duck. Then we are obsessed with limiting out every time. Having the newest motion jig dancing decoys and ammunition named after Biblical plagues. Then you know what happens Dutch boy? It all slips away. You know what really rubs my rhubarb now Dutch boy? The chase. The scouting. The being able to bring a Grandfather and Grandson out on a youth day hunt and mater of factly tell them "The birds will come in over your left shoulder and land right there in that opening in the decoys". I like turning a flock that flared and letting then circle and land. I like chatting and telling stories softly in the dark waiting for shooting time. I like working my dogs, training them for the hunt and tests and knowing they are as ready as I opening morn. I like the sunrise over a marsh too far back for any access hunter to ever see. Too remote and useless for any real estate developer to have any use for. Untouched since the beginning of time. And knowing, I am in the right spot. I can bring birds in right here. And I can, if I want to, call them in so perfect, they will just set down and start to feed in my decoys......
> 
> .



I agree with everything you said. I enjoy all the things you described. I can't speak for you, but I also love eating ducks as much as I love everything you described. All those things are what make duck hunting such a great sport. I simply think its wrong for someone to dislike Phil or me or every other duck hunter that doesn't exclude hens from their limit.

I don't have any scientific backing on this but I find it very interesting that the Gadwall population has exploded in recent years being it's one of the few species that's hard to differentiate hens from drakes. I do know they are 80% over the long term average. Considerably higher percentage than most puddler species.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

DUTCHBOY said:


> .... I also love eating ducks as much as I love everything you described......


all I am saying is, it becomes less about just meat on the plate, after a while.
and with smile, I am 'membering how Shayne typed what he thought of duck. Years ago. He blamed his qwerty keyboard for that slip up, "F" next to "D" and all ;-)


.


----------



## Andrew Fairchild

Didn't watch the show and won't watch the show. I used to love the duck commanders just like I liked Michael Waddel before the fame and fortune got in his head. On one of my duck hunting trips this year we saw willie robinson at the local sporting good store. I wasn't asking for an autograph or merchandise. I wanted wisdom. He was extremely short like I was bothering him. Where I grew up in NW Arkansas we have deer, bear, elk, turkey, hog, squirrel, ****, and just about any other type of hunting other than waterfowl and upland. Me and all my buddies learned how to hunt from our parents and families. On duck hunting we've all been on our own teaching ourselves everything we know. 2 minutes of wisdon was all I was asking and all he would do was shrug his shoulders. Therefore I will not support anything duck commander or duck dynasty. I love hunting and its my one and only hobby other than training spook now. I would take the time out of my day to help anybody have a better understanding and drive to hunt, and get youngsters into hunting. People who are spokespeople for the hunting community such as duck commanders need to give everyone a good name. They need to teach the less experienced and set the bar high for all the others to follow. If you've ever seen my big ******* vacation when they are shooting squirrels around the snooty families. Yes hilarious. On the other hand what do you think those people will think of hunters for the rest of their life!


----------



## KwickLabs

I happened to be flippin' channels last night and came across the show......so I watched it.......only because of this thread. 

I'm old, from the north and hunt public water mostly alone (because I don't care for "the crowd" in a marsh), but I enjoyed watching. Sometimes, viewers ignore the fact that TV is supposed to be staged entertainment and an escape from reality (or not)......you either like it or you don't. That's why God made channel changers. 

Tell me why I watched "The Big Bang Theory", "Duck Dynasty" and a "Chicago Bulls Game" in the same day with almost equal enjoyment.....never mind....don't tell me. 

Some of you are just too "dang" serious.


----------



## duk4me

DUTCHBOY said:


> I agree with everything you said. I enjoy all the things you described. I can't speak for you, but I also love eating ducks as much as I love everything you described. All those things are what make duck hunting such a great sport. I simply think its wrong for someone to dislike Phil or me or every other duck hunter that doesn't exclude hens from their limit.
> 
> I don't have any scientific backing on this but I find it very interesting that the Gadwall population has exploded in recent years being it's one of the few species that's hard to differentiate hens from drakes. I do know they are 80% over the long term average. Considerably higher percentage than most puddler species.


I heard the Gadwall explosion was caused by people thinking they are lesbian hen mallards and pass on shooting them in hopes they will eventually go straight and produce little ducklings.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

KwickLabs said:


> I happened to be flippin' channels last night and came across the show......so I watched it.......only because of this thread.
> 
> I'm old, from the north and hunt public water mostly alone (because I don't care for "the crowd" in a marsh), but I enjoyed watching. Sometimes, viewers ignore the fact that TV is supposed to be staged entertainment and an escape from reality (or not)......you either like it or you don't. That's why God made channel changers.
> 
> Tell me why I watched "The Big Band Theory", "Duck Dynasty" and a "Chicago Bulls Game" in the same day with almost equal enjoyment.....never mind....don't tell me.
> 
> Some of you are just too "dang" serious.


I was in a hotel on a trip last night and had the same thing happen. Long meetings, late dinner, work on the laptop, then some TV before crashing.

I happened to catch it flipping channels and I really enjoyed it. I was quite impressed by the videography and the editing. This is not a low budget TV program, in my opinion.

If I catch it again, I'm likely to watch it.

I really never knew of any of Phil's family before last night. I think Jace is hilarious! 

Chris


----------



## Kasomor

Phil quote of the night....

"If you catch enough squirrels for your women, your women will never cut you off in bed."

I don't care who you are that there is funny!! :lol::lol:


----------



## duk4me

Kasomor said:


> Phil quote of the night....
> 
> "If you catch enough squirrels for your women, your women will never cut you off in bed."
> 
> I don't care who you are that there is funny!! :lol::lol:


Guess it depends on your women. Mine prefer mink.......;-)


----------



## Dman

duk4me said:


> I heard the Gadwall explosion was caused by people thinking they are lesbian hen mallards and pass on shooting them in hopes they will eventually go straight and produce little ducklings.


I'm offended by that remark!  :razz:


----------



## duk4me

Dman said:


> I'm offended by that remark!  :razz:


You arent the first to find me offensive.


----------



## Dman

duk4me said:


> You arent the first to find me offensive.


Me either!


----------



## Eli M

Kasomor said:


> Phil quote of the night....
> 
> "If you catch enough squirrels for your women, your women will never cut you off in bed."
> 
> I don't care who you are that there is funny!! :lol::lol:


At this point in the show my wife looked over at me and told me if she came home today and found a squirrel here I def. wasnt getting any. I told her not to worry, squirrels arent in season..... ( even though my BLF has two squirrel nemis' that live in the pines 20' off my porch)... And really it doesnt matter if I have squirrels here or not ( if you know what I mean)


----------



## 7pntail

Kasomor said:


> Phil quote of the night....
> 
> "If you catch enough squirrels for your women, your women will never cut you off in bed."
> 
> I don't care who you are that there is funny!! :lol::lol:


Okay, will admit my channel changer found the show again last night, and had I a sideways grin at that line.

Question: BE HONEST. Do you think Mom cooked up dem squirrels for the family? 

Just askin----I have had them.


----------



## Dman

7pntail said:


> Question: BE HONEST. Do you think Mom cooked up dem squirrels for the family?
> 
> Just askin----I have had them.


Nothing much better than squirrel and dumplins.


----------



## 7pntail

Dman said:


> Nothing much better than squirrel and dumplins.



Not the question.


----------



## Kasomor

7pntail said:


> Okay, will admit my channel changer found the show again last night, and had I a sideways grin at that line.
> 
> Question: BE HONEST. Do you think Mom cooked up dem squirrels for the family?
> 
> Just askin----I have had them.


Well all I know is my mom didn't cook squirrel for me when I was a kid. Store bought meat all the way! 

Now I tell my son if you shoot it your going to eat it... and no way am I cooking it!!  

So dem squirrels are safe in my neck of the woods ;-)


----------



## Dman

7pntail said:


> Not the question.


Okay to be more blunt, YES SHE DID!


----------



## kimsmith

My wife and daughter love the show, which is great because they would never watch a hunting show with me. I love the show, I love the way they say grace at the end of each show. This isn't a hunting show but the idea of family coming together when needed is awesome.......I'll watch every episode which is on the top of my recordings......


----------



## Eli M

I do think she cooked them. I ve eaten squirrel a few times. I like it fried but its also great done like chicken wings. Squirrels are all muscle so to do them like wings you have to beat them pretty well with a mallet ( this is easier after they're dead, they're easier to hold :razz so cut the meat into quarters, pound flat and season like you prefer your wings.


----------



## TN_LAB

7pntail said:


> Okay, will admit my channel changer found the show again last night, and had I a sideways grin at that line.
> 
> Question: BE HONEST. Do you think Mom cooked up dem squirrels for the family?
> 
> Just askin----I have had them.





7pntail said:


> Not the question.


I'm dense. And I don't want to be rude by answering your question with a question, I'll offer up 2 answers. 

1. I do think she cooked dem squirrels you saw on dat show. She might have had a little help. She might have had some help with the cooking. (it's hard to feed 10+ people without a little help).

2. But, if you want to know if they eat squirrel, then that's a little easier to answer: YES! No doubt in my mind they eat squirrel. There's no doubt in my mind that Mrs. Kay also has cooked squirrel. I just can't be certain about whether she cooked the ones you saw on the show (i.e.: "dem squirrels").


----------



## 7pntail

TN_LAB said:


> I'm dense. And I don't want to be rude by answering your question with a question, I'll offer up 2 answers.
> 
> 1. I* do think she cooked dem squirrels you saw on dat show*. She might have had a little help. She might have had some help with the cooking. (it's hard to feed 10+ people without a little help).
> 
> 2. But, if you want to know if they eat squirrel, then that's a little easier to answer: YES! No doubt in my mind they eat squirrel. There's no doubt in my mind that Mrs. Kay also has cooked squirrel. I just can't be certain about whether she cooked the ones you saw on the show (i.e.: "dem squirrels").


I doubt it. 

Do agree that it has been eaten prior to fame and fortune. 

Could be wrong, maybe it is a "comfort food thing" Have you tried it? A good Cajun friend of mine loves them and cooked some for me. He also makes a killer gumbo. I like the gumbo better then dem squirrels. 

BTW---I have a ton of em on the property. Tree squirrels, and evil ground squirrels. If you want to eat em, you are welcome to shoot em.


----------



## Franco

We shoot a bunch of tree rats every October. No shotguns allowed, only .22 rifles. Hunting them with shotguns is frowned upon by most serious hunters. When we clean them we make sure to remove all glands. We haven't in the past eaten the brains but after watching the show will make sure we do next season. I like them smothered in a big cast iron pot served over brown rice. Very tasty and considered a delicacy by many!

7pntail, you jealousy of the Robertsons and Duck Dynasty is obvious in your post!


----------



## TN_LAB

7pntail said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> Do agree that it has been eaten prior to fame and fortune.
> 
> Could be wrong, maybe it is a "comfort food thing" Have you tried it? A good Cajun friend of mine loves them and cooked some for me. He also makes a killer gumbo. I like the gumbo better then dem squirrels.
> 
> BTW---I have a ton of em on the property. Tree squirrels, and evil ground squirrels. If you want to eat em, you are welcome to shoot em.


I spent the first 20 something years of my life down der. Even got me a couple of fancy diplomas from schools down der. 

Been a while, but I almost always eat em in a gumbo.

I'm not saying that I've done this, but I hear it works: nail a couple rat traps to some trees


----------



## 7pntail

Franco said:


> We shoot a bunch of tree rats every October. No shotguns allowed, only .22 rifles. Hunting them with shotguns is frowned upon by most serious hunters. When we clean them we make sure to remove all glands. We haven't in the past eaten the brains but after watching the show will make sure we do next season. I like them smothered in a big cast iron pot served over brown rice. Very tasty and considered a delicacy by many!
> 
> 7pntail, you jealousy of the Robertsons and Duck Dynasty is obvious in your post!



I think in a previous post I said the duckman held hero status for me. I love the idea eating off the land. I appreciate the lifestyle, dedication to family and so on. BUT---at some point, the dollar signs superseded duck hunting core values IMHO. I see the shows as an exploitation of the sport for financial gain. No jealously. 

Not something I would do personally. Obviously many see it differently--entertainment. It is entertaining, but not helpful in perpetuating the sport of hunting.

I think hunting (I live in California---fruits and nuts folks) needs to be understood by people that have NO CLUE. We sportsman are the only ones that can do that. I don't see the show as a catalyst towards that end, in fact, on the contrary. The Robertson's have been in a great position to take a leadership role. Incorporate DU, Delta Waterfowl, and many others. I can understand shooting a few hens, but I can't understand why there is not more emphasis on the latter. 

I would love to hear discussion, of wetlands, sunrises in the swamp--etc.. Haven't seen much of that from any shows in recent years. 



Last post for me on this thread--not gonna beat a dead horse or squirrel. You guys beat me up--feel like I have been in a bar fight. 

Thanks for the posts, I have learned a different perspective, and that is important!


----------



## DaveHare

The Show Flat Out Sucks!!!!!!!!!! Sorry
Dave Hare


----------



## Rob Paye

DaveHare said:


> The Show Flat Out Sucks!!!!!!!!!! Sorry
> Dave Hare


Dont be sorry, being PC is WAY overrated!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaveHare

Rob Paye said:


> Dont be sorry, being PC is WAY overrated!!!!!!!!!


 
Thank You Rob GO PACK!!!!
Dave Hare


----------



## Eli M

The quote of the day goes to Phil Robertson "Women are like Labrador Retrievers, they all have their quirks"


----------



## Rob Paye

Eli M said:


> The quote of the day goes to Phil Robertson "Women are like Labrador Retrievers, they all have their quirks"


Ya, compare your wife or GF to a labrador and see where you get. I just see another stupid quote from a hillbilly........ They are making themselves look like MORONS!!!!!


----------



## SCOTT C.

Rob Paye said:


> Ya, compare your wife or GF to a labrador and see where you get. I just see another stupid quote from a hillbilly........ They are making themselves look like MORONS!!!!!


It's just a made for TV show....why take it so seriously??


----------



## Rob Paye

SCOTT C. said:


> It's just a made for TV show....why take it so seriously??


Would you put your wife and kids in that position? I know I wouldnt!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian Cockfield

Man, some of ya'll are being pretty hard on the Robertens. I think can think of a lot worse people out there to be trashing than Phil Robertsen, especially celebrities and politicians. If you hate the show so much don't watch it. I don't know Phil or haven't seen the show (can't get it in Afghanistan) but judging by the amount of negativity it has generated here, it makes me that much more interested.


----------



## toddn84

tzappia said:


> I really enjoyed the show. The Robertson's have become very successful business people. It is reality TV and "It is what it is..."
> 
> I laughed out loud during the show and came away with the bottom line: For the Robertson's it is all about Family, Faith and Life at it rareist form. Nothing wrong with that.


this show is great. they save the hunting for the dvd's


----------



## Rick Hall

Rob Paye said:


> Would you put your wife and kids in that position? I know I wouldnt!!!!!!!!


I'm thinking they're all having some fun with something that's helping build the family's financial security.

All this fuss reminds me of the folks crying over a call maker "selling out" with product endorsements for other companies - endorsements that in addition to direct return enhanced his celebrity and undoubtedly helped sell more DC calls. Really shouldn't take much to see the resourcefulness behind the show's shenanigans. 

I say good on 'em.


----------



## Pals

I thought it was funny. AND I loved Ms. Kay selling Phils favorite chair. Reminds me of the time I removed a screw or bolt once a week on the hideous orange recliner Bart loved. It took 2 months for that thing to fall apart. I told him 5 years after the fact what I had done.  I still laugh about that......


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Brian Cockfield said:


> Man, some of ya'll are being pretty hard on the Robertens. I think can think of a lot worse people out there to be trashing than Phil Robertsen, especially celebrities and politicians. If you hate the show so much don't watch it. I don't know Phil or haven't seen the show (can't get it in Afghanistan) but judging by the amount of negativity it has generated here, it makes me that much more interested.


Brian,

I wish I'd never written the thing about Phil changing his mind about shooting deer in the videos. 

I've now watched a few episodes of the show. Last night just before bedtime my son and I caught an episode of it and we laughed and laughed.

I really enjoy it. It is not to be taken too seriously. 

Chris


----------



## wingman

Great show!


----------



## Franco

Chris Atkinson said:


> Brian,
> 
> I wish I'd never written the thing about Phil changing his mind about shooting deer in the videos.
> 
> I've now watched a few episodes of the show. Last night just before bedtime my son and I caught an episode of it and we laughed and laughed.
> 
> I really enjoy it. It is not to be taken too seriously.
> 
> Chris


How about Phil teaching his grandson about the Birds and the Bees using crawfish. That was classic!


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Franco said:


> How about Phil teaching his grandson about the Birds and the Bees using crawfish. That was classic!


Franco,

I missed that part, but I did hear the part about makeup.

Phil - "Boy, that girl you're seein'. She doesn't wear much makeup does she?"

Grandson - "No sir."

Phil - "Well that's good son. You see when a woman hides behind too much makeup, she can be mean as a snake underneath."

************************************

I also loved the one Phil said about bringing your woman squirrel. My wife saw that part. I asked her if she wanted me to bring her squirrel and she adamantly told me she did not.

Miss Kay is as unique as the rest of them.


----------



## WhackndStack6

This show is funny. Si gets me going all the time my favorite was when he was telling the kids about nam haha


----------



## Dman

Franco said:


> How about Phil teaching his grandson about the Birds and the Bees using crawfish. That was classic!


Very funny. I laughed out loud.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Yes funny ! But i hope everyone knows that its just a compelation of skits done for intertainment.


----------



## achiro

Jay Dufour said:


> Yes funny ! But i hope everyone knows that its just a compelation of skits done for intertainment.


Yep. Most of it is set up for sure but I consider it entertainment. Some of you guys are wound way to tight. There is nothing wrong with being a *******.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Jay Dufour said:


> Yes funny ! But i hope everyone knows that its just a compelation of skits done for intertainment.


Ever since days of Gilda Radnor, Chevy Chase, Bill Murray, Dan Akroyd, Jane Curtain, Garrett Morris and John Belushi, I've tried to catch an episode of SNL when I can. I still do to this day - and my 4th grade son likes to try and catch a bit of it too. (although it's not all "G-rated", so that gets a bit touchy in my house)

I view this show in the same light - only it airs earlier. Jayce Robertson is the star of the show in my opinion, with his dad a close second. 

In the episode we watched last night, Jayce's add-on office was ripped off the side of the building and relocated to his parents' house. It was converted to a goat pen. 

Later the two boys were chipping golf balls on the front lawn while Phil and Si shot the golfballs in flight.

I will look forward to future nights finding Duck Dynasty in the programming and will hope I find an episode that I've not yet seen.

Chris


----------



## Tim Culligan

I love it! I am not sure why people get so wound up over it????


----------



## Chris Atkinson

I just came across this:

http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/video/duck-dynastys-swamp-millionaires-15967157

I thought it was a pretty well-done piece that captures it pretty well.

Chris


----------



## Franco

Chris Atkinson said:


> I just came across this:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Nightline/video/duck-dynastys-swamp-millionaires-15967157
> 
> I thought it was a pretty well-done piece that captures it pretty well.
> 
> Chris


They've gone from 80,000 Likes to 125,000 Likes is one week on Facebook! The show has only been on the air for two weeks, not too shabby for any reality TV show and I won't be surprised if they surpass Swamp People for total TV viewers! 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/duckdynasty


----------



## Eli M

Franco said:


> They've gone from 80,000 Likes to 125,000 Likes is one week on Facebook! The show has only been on the air for two weeks, not too shabby for any reality TV show and I won't be surprised if they surpass Swamp People for total TV viewers!
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/duckdynasty



Franco, never ever suggest that DD is in could in anyway surpass Swamp People! Sacrelegious blasphamy! lol


----------



## Brian Cockfield

Chris Atkinson said:


> Brian,
> 
> I wish I'd never written the thing about Phil changing his mind about shooting deer in the videos.
> 
> I've now watched a few episodes of the show. Last night just before bedtime my son and I caught an episode of it and we laughed and laughed.
> 
> I really enjoy it. It is not to be taken too seriously.
> 
> Chris


I think I would enjoy the show too Chris. I've always enjoyed the hunting videos and like all of their personalities.


----------



## SeniorCoot

It sucks-like most all so called reality shows


----------



## Jim Person

I think the show is great. Funny and entertaining, don't care if it is scripted or not. Folks need to relax it's just TV...


----------



## tbyars

Jim Person said:


> I think the show is great. Funny and entertaining, don't care if it is scripted or not. Folks need to relax it's just TV...


Jim:
I couldn't agree more with you. I love the show and think it is down right funny!! Heck my wife and daughter have laughed their heads off and she has a doctorate in education from the University of Virginia. If you don't like the show, then don't watch it period! I for one like to see people like the Robertsons do well instead of all these f-ing tightwad Wall Streeters!
Tim Byars
aka "Country Boy"


----------



## Dman

Jim Person said:


> I think the show is great. Funny and entertaining, don't care if it is scripted or not. Folks need to relax it's just TV...


Exactly. Well said!


----------



## duckkiller

I'm not a fan of them at all, but I say more power to em. If someone wants to pay them to show there life then that's fine with me. I have yet to watch them and don't care for their duck TV shows either, way to much ego for me. They are pretty goofy too, but so am I.

It always amazes me how so many people can have so many different opinions on something when we all see it through the same lense. I guess some are more out of focus then others.


----------



## ducktrickster

Hey. Funny stuff.


----------



## Timber Freak

I've really enjoyed the show so far. Pure entertainment and has nothing to do with actual duck hunting so not sure what some of the fuse is about in relation to "waterfowl tradition". I think it's hilarious.


----------



## duck&dog

I like the show. It's family friendly and my wife and kids even enjoy it. You shouldn't expect it to contain much duck hunting footage; they're in the business of selling hunting videos as well as duck calls and they're not going to give it away for free.


----------



## huntH2OFowl

I love the show - I do doubt, however, that it is all "reality" vs. pre-planned lines and scenarios, but I anxiously await each episode.


----------



## bluemister

It's a show intended to promote their companies and make them money by making fun of their way of life. Does anybody believe they wear that face paint in the house and to schools? It's stupid, but it's meant to be to make them a buck. Does anybody think Willie cares about anything but making a buck, that's the impression he wants to give you. If you think it's stupid, dont watch it, that's what I'm going to do after watching two episodes on A & E or whatever channel it's on. It isn't about duck hunting, it's about them, and I'm not interested.


----------



## SCOTT C.

Time for duck dynasty.


----------



## SCOTT C.

BLT...Beaver, lettuce, and tomato. Does anyone eat Beaver?


----------



## Eli M

Loaded question... It was about this time last night it got a little buck wild in here... As for the small water dweller, nope


----------



## kimsmith

My wife and daughter can't wait until the next episode. I've been enjoying the show and hope they keep it up. 
Chris you don't have a DVR, got every episode. If you want I can make you a DVD of all of the shows.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

kimsmith said:


> My wife and daughter can't wait until the next episode. I've been enjoying the show and hope they keep it up.
> Chris you don't have a DVR, got every episode. If you want I can make you a DVD of all of the shows.


Kim, I think I've now seen every one. I sincerely appreciate the offer on the DVD. Last night I got home late from a work event and got to catch Franco's mentioned part about the "birds and the bees".

Grandpa Phil does have a matter-of-fact way of saying things.

I think the show is extremely entertaining. 

**********************************************

Regarding entertainers being in it to make a buck - if we avoided that stuff, we'd be missing out on a whole lot of entertainment. Movies, Music, Pro Sports...


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

Based on the length of this thread I decided to give this show a go and after only the first three episodes I am without a doubt hooked. They have an interesting way of talking, not only with what they say, but with how they say it. 

I don't care if it's setup or not, I can relate to how they all slack off and I can see a little bit of each of my friends in every one of those guys. It's very comical.


----------



## WhackndStack6

Im a bettin man.. Id be willing to bet anyone that they couldnt watch this show without cracking a laugh at Si. Man he is funny!


----------



## Eli M

Yes, Uncle Si, is funny, did you see him unload that rifle into the beaver Dam? Pretty sure he was back in 'Nam for a minute there.


----------



## GoldenSail

I hated the show it came across as very fake (or at least I hope). Could barely make it through one episode. I would much rather spend my time training the dog than watching a supposed 'reality' show. But...to each their own.


----------



## Happy Gilmore

I've been watching, The Big Valley. Pre-dates me by a long shot. I've been sick of reality TV since the second season of Survivor. TV has just gotten worse since then with the exception of a few HBO mini-series.


----------



## duk4me

SCOTT C. said:


> BLT...Beaver, lettuce, and tomato. Does anyone eat Beaver?


Any smart man does.;-)


----------



## SCOTT C.

duk4me said:


> Any smart man does.;-)


I knew you or Bubba would pop in for a comment on that


----------



## Franco

SCOTT C. said:


> I knew you or Bubba would pop in for a comment on that


I don't get it, please explain.

Typical N Loosiana ******** will eat anything;-)


----------



## Happy Gilmore

Franco said:


> I don't get it, please explain.
> 
> Typical N Loosiana ******** will eat anything;-)


follow this link for a thorough explaination...

http://www.billcasselman.com/new_columns_2010/beaver_as_dirty_word.htm


----------



## Brad

Glad I know the history now. What about monkey


----------



## Franco

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> follow this link for a thorough explaination...
> 
> http://www.billcasselman.com/new_columns_2010/beaver_as_dirty_word.htm


I get it now, it is about the fur trade;-)


----------



## akbrowndogs

Love that duck blind they made from that old trailer!


----------



## Mark Teahan

Loved it when Phil shot the radio.


----------



## roseberry

SCOTT C. said:


> BLT...Beaver, lettuce, and tomato. Does anyone eat Beaver?


a wise old sage once told me, "show me a man that is unwilling to eat beaver or collect his own lab and i will show you a family i can break up!"

without rtf i would have never known what he was talking about.


----------



## Denver

I loved it!


----------



## jerod

So what's everyone think of duck dynasty now?


----------



## Franco

jerod said:


> So what's everyone think of duck dynasty now?


Best new show on TV since The Dukes Of Hazzard!

The show is .


----------



## CBlood9

I like the show, there are plenty of people in this world doing much worse for money! They actually are portraying many positives in the show ie work ethic, family values, faith in a superior being etc. The show is very entertaining and fun for the whole family. It's TV if I wanted a stimulating experience I would have gone to the library or taken call and stayed at work!!!


----------



## backagain

I love the show and that is exactly what it is is a show. I met Phil years ago and he is a good man and I am sure he is letting Will have a little fun with the family name. Take a deep breath guys and lighten up.


----------



## RemisGunner

My wife and I love the show. I can separate Duck Dynasty from their actual hunting show/videos and appreciate both for what they are. My mother-in-law sent me a bunch of their hunting videos when I was in Iraq and talk about restoring my sanity! Hunting and humor in one package. I met Phil a few years back in a small town hunting store and he talked to both of my young sons like he was family and they still have their hats he signed for them that day. I am a big Jase and Si fan and look forward to their weekly antics. I would love to go hang out with them for a week of hunting; not because I think they are "duck hunting Gods" but because I can relate to them and they have a strong, family-based ethos that is severely lacking in today's society.


----------



## Jay Dufour

I would love to hear their ideas on the fly catching thingy they are selling on TV that sucks the fly in,so one can release it outside without harming it.


----------



## east tx hoghunt

One thing I know is my whole family will set down and watch a episode of Duck Dynasty but if I'm watching just hunting videos the room clears. That tells me this show is reaching entertainment for people that would not normal care. That's a good thing in my book!!!!!


----------



## tripsteer1

great show....just a show..... remember that,,


----------



## Dixiedog78

I purchased Duckmen 15 "Fire in the Hole" for $19.95 at Bass Pro the other day and I will say that I enjoy "Duck Dynasty" more than the DVD. Don't get me worng...I love a good hunting DVD but the audio is terrible at best and I have to turn the TV volume up as loud as it will go just to hear what they are saying......it stinks because I don't get to hear Si's funny phrases. There is little dog work in the DVD and most of the time they are picking up the ducks themselves. I realize some of the scenes on the TV show are staged but more power to them for making money on this show....


----------



## DaveHare

Franco said:


> Best new show on TV since The Dukes Of Hazzard!
> 
> The show is .


Best new show on TV since the Beverly Hillbillies!!!
Dave Hare


----------



## Billie

I just saw this show last night for the first time. 
I cant believe the stuff they do- absolutely hilarious! I enjoyed it! Will watch again.


----------



## backagain

The best show on TV in my opinion. Morals and just plain good ole fun. God Bless em!


----------



## steve schreiner

It is not intended to be a duck hunting show....It is about the life and times of a family trying to run a business and the issues of life that go along with family and business.....How many would want to open their lives to public tv and the world..? Steve S


----------



## Jeff Huntington

I can understand Willie's concern over his daughter's date...

but believe the boy proved himself.


----------



## Ducko

My favorite show. I love some politically incorrect humor. He is my favorite celebrity hunter. He's not afraid to share his faith and opinions. It's nice to turn on the TV and not see liberal biased crap.


----------



## Dan Dolack

Fun to watch, maybe they will add some hunting clips in season.


----------



## Lonnie Spann

Dixiedog78 said:


> I purchased Duckmen 15 "Fire in the Hole" for $19.95 at Bass Pro the other day and I will say that I enjoy "Duck Dynasty" more than the DVD. Don't get me worng...I love a good hunting DVD but the audio is terrible at best and I have to turn the TV volume up as loud as it will go just to hear what they are saying......it stinks because I don't get to hear Si's funny phrases. There is little dog work in the DVD and most of the time they are picking up the ducks themselves. I realize some of the scenes on the TV show are staged but more power to them for making money on this show....


I believe that if one desires to produce and market a duck hunting DVD then the least they can do is use a trained retriever to retrieve their birds! I love to see a good dog work.

Lonster


----------



## Brandoned

Trust me they do have some very good dogs! Pretty sure most of the time that you do see them picking up their on birds it is because of gators!! It wouldn't be real smart to use a dog in the early part of their season.


----------



## Labs

Rob Paye said:


> We have 50 girls hotter than her within 1 mile of our house! Gimme a break.



Rob, I grew up in WI...I've been to GB on multiple occasions....you know you are stretching the truth...


----------



## kingdom calls

Good values, good family, no cussing, doing what I wish I could do and making money at it. Best of luck...he is a blessed man and the show is much better than any other reality t.v. Also, it may just get some younger people interested in shooting some ducks.

HAPPY HAPPY!


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

Labs said:


> Rob, I grew up in WI...I've been to GB on multiple occasions....you know you are stretching the truth...


heeeeeyyyyyyyyy
beauty is in the eye of the beerholder!


----------



## Dman

Daniel J Simoens said:


> beauty is in the eye of the beerholder!


Drink enough of it and they all look good.


----------



## Riprap

Frank, my uncle and an bunch of older guys would cook every Thursday (at John Talley camp) years ago, and fight over the brains. I could never could get over the little teeth and eye sockets......


----------



## Franco

Riprap said:


> Frank, my uncle and an bunch of older guys would cook every Thursday (at John Talley camp) years ago, and fight over the brains. I could never could get over the little teeth and eye sockets......



Lukie, if you can get me on Steve R's New Iberia property, I can shoot a pile of squirrels with my .22 Then, I'll cook them, brains included and serve them for y'all.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

Franco said:


> Lukie, if you can get me on Steve R's New Iberia property, I can shoot a pile of squirrels with my .22 Then, I'll cook them, brains included and serve them for y'all.


*Franco your a good cook, but squirrel???? Don't think I could do that one.....kinda cute little guys.....

Bullwinkle Regards,

Aaron
*


----------



## Guest

I like it but you have to remember its a reality show.


----------



## DKR

gmhr1 said:


> I like it but you have to remember its a reality show.


 Reality shows have little to do with reality.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Still the best show on tv.


----------



## Franco

I just saw the News Release that Duck Dynasty was picked up for a second season by A&E! The show's ratings ranged from 2nd to 3rd for Wednesday night's according the the cable ratings and was a Top 10 show through the week for cable.


----------



## BonMallari

Franco said:


> I just saw the News Release that Duck Dynasty was picked up for a second season by A&E! The show's ratings ranged from 2nd to 3rd for Wednesday night's according the the cable ratings and was a Top 10 show through the week for cable.


Great news its a refreshing breath of air, look at the dynamic....where else can you find a backwoods country family that hunts and fish, attractive spouses....and they are rich.....its the American Dream

its a no brainer, good clean entertainment, better than half the crap on TV


----------



## shawninthesticks

Uncle Sye keeps my 9 year old son on the floor laughing, its a show that all age ******** can watch!


----------



## Blackdog870

Glad to hear it got picked up! The whole family loves it.


----------



## carolinaonmymind

Blackdog870 said:


> Glad to hear it got picked up! The whole family loves it.


agree...if nothing else its funny


----------



## Jay Brown

Rob Paye, you must not have a sense of humor at all ! Or maybe too many cold winters and not enough good southern food ! Something must have affected your manners, jeez dude lighten up. You don't have to like the show, some folks just don't have good taste and can't help themselves! Remember , all you gotta do is change the channel.


----------



## Franco




----------



## Rick_C

I was late to the party but after reading this thread a while back and talking to a buddy that watched and loved it, I started watching towards the end of the season. I've caught most, if not all, of the episodes now and I really enjoy it. My wife didn't at first though because I was watching as she was sleeping and I kept waking her up from laughing so much! :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve Hester

It's a great show. If you don't like it, don't watch it.


----------



## Didley

In the way of reality shows... this is a show I would let me son and daughter watch. 

Not sure why it's a disgrace to the waterfowl tradition, but I've found the few episodes I've seen entertaining; which is the purpose of TV shows.


----------



## Huntingmac

They are no diffrent than anyone else that's how they make $$$. The bulk of us go to work 5,6,7, days a week to get by. They figured out how to make a living doing what makes them happy, and do it with their family. No way a disgrace maybe their show will reach out to the next generation and keep the tradition alive. Not to mention fine duck calls. CUT EM JACK!!


----------



## shawninthesticks

I wonder if their materials for their calls are made in America?


----------



## BHMB02

My dog records the show on dvr. I watch it with him when I have time. Not about hunting but entertaining.


----------

